# Shock Line to Leader Questions



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

So I've always tied my 50 lb Power Pro directly to my 4 ft leader when shark fishing. I haven't had many problems, maybe lost 1-2 fish.

Question: if I were to go the shock line route, what size mono? How many feet? What's the best knot to connect mono to braid?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I like a 12' to 20' shock leader for stretch. Loop to loop is of course the best application for this but if not I use a spider hitch to double braid and an improved Albright with a 3 turn uni lock to seal the deal.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> I like a 12' to 20' shock leader for stretch. Loop to loop is of course the best application for this but if not I use a spider hitch to double braid and an improved Albright with a 3 turn uni lock to seal the deal.


Could you dumb down those knots for me lol...that was total Greek to me lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Are you casting? If so just take off some braid and add some heavier mono, maybe 60 or 80. Enough to be able to cast and not have braid Come out. I had a shock leader of like 20' I think on my casting set up and it was a pain to cast. Just add some mono but enough to be able to cast it all and not meet braid.

Just do a uni knot.

If kayaking out use at least 400lb and 20'+. I run 30'


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

UTGrad said:


> Could you dumb down those knots for me lol...that was total Greek to me lol


http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/


http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes I'm casting.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The Albright is thinner, and will cast much easier than a uni to uni.


----------



## fillet'o'fish (Jan 10, 2014)

The best knot for braid to mono for casting will be the GT knot. It leaves the lines smooth and can even cast through micro guides. Extremely strong too. I use it for jigging and even when putting a top shot on for bottom fishing for big grouper.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My casted gear is 300 yrds of 65# Sufix 832, topped with approx 150 yrds 50# of Berkley Big Game.
The 50# is both my shock leader & topshot, it is attached to the braid via a improved Albright.
I use a San Diego Jam knot for about all my terminal connections


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have been using a modified Albright knot to connect 80lb mono to 20lb mono. I would have about 15-20 feet, enough that I have a couple spins on the spool for casting(706z). When I tie the knot it is strong and it won't break. After a few hrs of casting I could test the knot again and the line would break. Do you think this is me tying the know wrong or from the knot going throught the guides constantly. 

I'm using this set up off a pier to prevent spinner sharks from jumping and breaking the 20lb mono. I tried the uni but it's a much larger knot and doesn't pass through the guides like an Albright does. Any suggestions?


----------

